# Financing day to day costs of study in Germany



## dantheman87 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi!


I am a 28 year old Australian, as well as British. I already have a bachelors degree in law. I have been working as a paralegal for some time. I am interested in studying a full undergraduate science degree in Germany and later possibly a Masters. I don't yet speak German.

I am a bit nervous about how I pay to live in Germany. 

Are there actually scholarships or grants I could apply for that would cover a substantial period? 

Is it realistic to get a job while studying in terms of


timetabling/having enough time to study
getting paid work when I don't yet speak German. Ideally in a field related to my science studies, or as a paralegal/document reviewer in law.
getting full time work during the holidays? How long are the holidays?

Are there other ways of supporting myself while living there?

Are there restrictions on how much I can work? I am a UK citizen.

Would I be classed as 'international' as I am not German but I am from the EU?

Separately, how are study units divided up? In Australia we do four units (subjects) simultaneously each semester (12 weeks). I have heard of some European universities teaching one unit at a time for about 6 weeks then the next until the end of the semester. Is this the practice at German universities? If so, how many units do you do per semester, how long do they last and how long is a semester?

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Afraid I don't know much about the German universities, but while we're waiting for someone to come along to help you, you may want to consult the Europa pages on university education:
EUROPA - Education and youth in the EU

I note that they have links to information on Financial help and Working while studying that may be useful. (Click through to find links that relate to particular countries.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dantheman87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I am a 28 year old Australian, as well as British. I already have a bachelors degree in law. I have been working as a paralegal for some time. I am interested in studying a full undergraduate science degree in Germany and later possibly a Masters. I don't yet speak German.
> ...


Look through this website:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/stipendium/en/

A lot of students work part time while studying. Your chances of securing a job depends largely on where you will be studying in Germany and how quickly you learn German.

As an EU national there is no restriction on how many hours you can work (apart from general national labour law that applies to everybody).

If we are talking state universities, it would not matter whether you are classed as international or not because there is no difference in fees.


----------

